# Glass top spacer



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know where I can order those plastic spacers that go on the back end of the glass tops? After you cut them to fit your filter, you really can't reuse them, but I dont want to buy a whole new top.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think what you want is the "glass canopy back strip" . This one is for the all-glass versa tops. https://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=15929016


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Most LFS carry these and are pretty cheap and they can be found on amazon.com cheap too .


----------

